# Everybody see the announcement?



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Many things to SweetTeach for prompting this









Please add any thoughts or suggestions.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

Yes I see it! Is it on all the forums?

Thanks J!!!!

ST


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

That is wonderful.







I know Ds and I will take part. I have the perfect pomagranite candle.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

All forums! Cynthia loved the idea and was very excited to help out


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

This is awesome, I'm so pleased to see that mothering has done this.








Dh and I will most certainly be participating.
Thanks Jacque for bringing my attention to that, I had missed it. I cried when I read it.


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

I was so happy to see this. I cried too, when I read it. What a beautiful idea.

Thank you, Sweet Teach and Jacque!


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

This is a great idea. I'm lgad I saw it or I would have missed it....

I'm crying...but I can't help it...I'm weepy this week...


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Thinking of everyone and sending warm gentle thoughts


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

I just came on to say *something* but I don't know what. I wrote down the names of the babies I know of who are in spirit (and around me) and put them onto a candle and I was just so overwhelmed at how long the list is. I can't imagine my pain replicated over family after family.

I told as many people as I could about this day and this ceremony and I'm so happy that MDC was as supportive as it was around this event. I feel the love. My mom made an announcement at her job and people gathered to light a candle as well.


----------

